# Open: FREE Writing Commissions *UPDATED*



## Kaiser Wolves (Oct 27, 2021)

*Update: 06/06/22 - Opening two more slots as I have more time once again. Shoot me a DM as soon as you can!* 

Hey all!

Once again, I am opening some free writing requests open as the last time I did this, it went over incredibly well and I got to interact with some really awesome folks and got to play around with some really cool ideas!
This time though, I will be increasing the word count from 500 -1k to 1k - 2,500k words depending on the subject. As last time I was just trying to get a little more experience writing, these stories were shorter. For me now, I am wanting to have more material to post to the world and build up portfolio, and would love to help any other people along the way if they want something a little special for themselves.

If you are interested and comfortable with having a story out there, here is what I can offer you:

My ideal projects/themes are as follows;
- Fantasy (anything darker or gothic is my specialty)
- Original Stories (I ADORE hearing about other people‘s worlds)
- Militaristic environments
- Westerns
- Cute romance
- Horror / Suspense
- Slice of life
- Furry/Anthro/Feral
- Historical Periods

Things I am willing to do, but we would need to talk more about;
- Fanfiction (I can only work with source material I am familiar with. OCs/Self Inserts are A-okay)
- Sci-fi settings
- Comedies
- NSFW & explicit content (I am okay with vanilla sex scenes or more casual affairs. Anything like this will be on a very strict case by case basis)
- Ghost writing

Things I will NOT do
- Editing existing works
- Essay/Thesis Writing
- Hardcore/Kinky NSFW
- Anything that is just meant to spread hatred or negative emotions
- Anything that is utterly deplorable. (You probably already know what’s in this category)

Some other things to take note of:
1. Although I do not ask for payment this go around, I do ask that you let me post your story that I make for you. Not only will this help me build my archive, but that helps me attract more potential clients in the future. It is a dream of mine to be able to write for people as a part time job~ <3
2. If you are insistent that you wish for your story to be private, I will have to charge you my regular rates for my comissions. However as a special promo, I will wave the usual fee that comes with private works.
3. If I do not get back to you, please do not assume I do not like you or that your idea is trash. I typically get a lot of requests, and its very hard to get back to everyone.
4. It is not personal if I do not accept your request, I just cannot find myself able to produce quality work if I do not have full passion in the project. Even you pay me a million dollars, it is still not fair of me to accept as I would not be providing you the best service I can offer. When I say I am going to do something, I am going to do it, and I will be doing it right to the best of my ability, that is just who I am!
5. I am a busy wolf, please understand that I work a full time job that demands a lot from me mentally, I need to do things for myself as well. Be patient, I write when I can! Maybe one day I’ll be able to do this full time, but for now I have to work within my needs
6. I am willing to exceed the above words limits for your story, however I will bill you my usual rates. For this time only, it would be just be that your first 2,500 words would be free!

Thanks for your time all, please feel free to note or comment any question! Take care~ *wags tail*

”_Success flourishes only in perseverance. Ceaseless, restless perseverance.” - _Manfred von Richthofen


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 28, 2021)

Short free stories are always nice to see


----------



## Zorrena (Oct 28, 2021)

This sounds like it could be interesting. If you want I can give you a terribly written fantasy story thing I wrote for my sona. Not sure if it's exactly what you want but it meets a few of you marks I think and I know I'd love to have someone who knows how to tell the story write some of it out.


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Oct 28, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Short free stories are always nice to see


I personally think it's a super good combo!! Hahaa


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Oct 28, 2021)

Of course! Feel free to DM me with some extra details and we can see if we can get this going! 

It's very easy to judge your own work and plot points, so don't be too hard on yourself, I would love to take a listen!



Zorrena said:


> This sounds like it could be interesting. If you want I can give you a terribly written fantasy story thing I wrote for my sona. Not sure if it's exactly what you want but it meets a few of you marks I think and I know I'd love to have someone who knows how to tell the story write some of it out.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 28, 2021)

Kaiser Wolves said:


> I personally think it's a super good combo!! Hahaa


Indeed. Have gotten one before, short and sweet.


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Jun 6, 2022)

Bumping for update!


----------



## Kaiser Wolves (Jul 3, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Navarro Jose Orozco (Jul 9, 2022)

Hey there Kaiser, Ya still open for free writing commissions, cause I got a story that'll be perfect for this. So DM me on here or just leave a note on my Fur Affinity account & we'll talk more about the details on the story that I wanna share. But honestly, it's a good thing that I found it when I did.

Content: SFW
Genre: Furry, Slice of life, Comedy, Fanfiction
Main Character(s): Larry, Gary, Nick Wilde & Officer Wolfard.
Story Description: It's about a group of guys, who are all drunk out of there minds, otherwise known as hammered, on their day off, & on a guys' night out in Zootopia. they decide to visit an abandoned carnival & it turns into a moment of silly reflection fun when the gang enters Hall of mirrors & goof around with the zany proportions of themselves, like making funny faces, weird sounds & wacky poses while teasing each other every time they saw each image of their body malformed & twisted into a caricature of silliness.

Well, I hope it's not too silly of a request for you to accept.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 25, 2022)

I have an idea involving my own world. 

The geographical setting is a strange mix of Scottish, Irish and English inspirations. Old villages and rocky highlands. Our story begins in the village of Thistlewood, situated at the very top of the highlands and a hub for all manner of creature. Of all its citizens, one stands out in both Visage and personality"

Sappho Cortez is a wuskytaur (like a centaur but a husky wolf hybrid) with near boundless energy and a love for adventure. He knows the continent like the back of his rear paw and must use this knowledge to rescue a skunk princess (I like skunks ok)

If you need more detail or have questions, DM me.


----------



## Leaniz (Nov 9, 2022)

Is this still open?


----------



## sofomon (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi there! I am really interested in your offer, and I am definitely open to working with you on something special. I am particularly drawn to your Fantasy and Original Stories themes, as I love the idea of creating something unique and imaginative. I'm also a big fan of Militaristic environments and Westerns, so that could be really cool too. I also have some experience working at writing services like these 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/collegehub/comments/wfcbn9
. If you're still open to requests, I'd love to hear more about what you have in mind!


----------

